# need help to install tcl



## evgeni22 (Feb 3, 2010)

hi
i new on unix
need help with install and compile tcl8.5.8


----------



## SirDice (Feb 3, 2010)

Read Handbook: Chapter 4 Installing Applications: Packages and Ports

And install lang/tcl85.


----------



## evgeni22 (Feb 4, 2010)

i did 


```
# whereis tcl
tcl:
# whereis tcl85
tcl85: /usr/ports/lang/tcl85
# pkg_add -r tcl85
Fetching [url]ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-8.0-release/Latest/tcl85.tbz[/url]... Done.

cd /usr/ports/lang/tcl85 && make install clean
```
and after few min i get error


```
===>   tcl-8.5.7_1 is already installed
      You may wish to ``make deinstall'' and install this port again
      by ``make reinstall'' to upgrade it properly.
      If you really wish to overwrite the old port of lang/tcl85
      without deleting it first, set the variable "FORCE_PKG_REGISTER"
      in your environment or the "make install" command line.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/lang/tcl85.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/lang/tcl85.
```

what the problem?


----------



## fronclynne (Feb 4, 2010)

pkg_add(1) installed tcl.  The ports system has catches so you don't accidentally install the same thing twice (at least without meaning to).  If you want to install your newly compiled tcl, follow the instructions and `# make deinstall reinstall`


----------



## SirDice (Feb 4, 2010)

evgeni22 said:
			
		

> what the problem?


Read the link to the handbook I gave you. Read it again.


----------



## evgeni22 (Feb 4, 2010)

ok, i success to install
tnx people


----------

